# "Raw Bean...roasted to order" waitrose single origin



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been enjoying Waitrose own beans for a while....... The ones in the silver packets.

Just been back today and bought some " Raw Beans.......roasted to order"....Mexican Terruno Nayarita Reserva strength 3.......roasted March 2015...,says consume within two weeks.

Just firing the gaggia up. Anybody else tried these.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I really don't get that, roasted to order, but on the shelf in the supermarket?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I know....odd, but that's what it says. Roasted March 2015


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Wuyang said:


> I know....odd, but that's what it says. Roasted March 2015


But March is like so last month....


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep 1 month....... amazing I know


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Waitrose order some, someone roasts it. It's just not your order it's roasted to


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Trying to jump on the specialty coffee market me thinks...

Bet it works with the middle class, tractor driving brigade!


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

But its so convenient its just down the road, & a big car park for my tractor.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Tell you what though...fresh or not Wairose own beans in the silver packaging I've found to be lovely......I've had their Kenya AA and Sumatra Mandheling.....they are by far better than any other supermarket beans I've had to date.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Trying to jump on the specialty coffee market me thinks...
> 
> Bet it works with the middle class, tractor driving brigade!


 Funnily enough, the middle class, tractor driving brigade round by us have deserted Waitrose for Poundland (two minutes away) and Lidl (ample free parking unlike by Waitrose) and in any event, they only drink tea. Assam before 3.00, Earl Grey after and of course, G&T from 6.00. The point remains, though, apart from sheer desperation why buy beans from a supermarket?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Haven't always got enough cash available.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wuyang said:


> Haven't always got enough cash available.


 Fair enough, if you enjoy it and if keeps you working away at your coffee making. I was dismissive, I'm sorry.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

No worries..... There's not many supermarket coffees I enjoy:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It the ultimate symbol of middle classness now a tractor?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And/or making cheese


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> And/or making cheese


 With the tractor?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It the ultimate symbol of middle classness now a tractor?


Yep, used to be a land rover with a crash box but that was last year.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Some form of completely uneconomical animal husbandry


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> With the tractor?


That's advanced technique for the upper upper middle


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> That's advanced technique for the upper upper middle


Totally rules me out then, just when I was thinking of googling courses. Although your farmer's market must be providing many insights into tractor ownership and usage.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I like Waitrose.

They are always happy and smiley in there. They give you a free coffee and a newspaper. The aisle are nice and wide, as are the parking spaces (for all the tractors). They have fantastic till totty on in the evenings and weekend.

Went into Morrisons in Evesham today and it was just packed full of the genetically disadvantaged. Nothing like as nice.

Also, I am very lazy when it comes to shopping and our two nearest supermarkets are both Waitroses.

p.s. I don't actually own a tractor but often drive one at work when setting up field trials.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I like Waitrose.
> 
> They are always happy and smiley in there. They give you a free coffee and a newspaper. The aisle are nice and wide, as are the parking spaces (for all the tractors). They have fantastic till totty on in the evenings and weekend.
> 
> ...


You should try BM Bargains in Morecambe

You'd love it.....

Its almost exactly how you describe Waitrose......

Almost........


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Why buy from a supermarket?

Why wouldn't you. They are single estate with a recent roast date.

Sick of of coffee snobbery sometimes. It's a bit lame.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

B&M and Morecambe - made for each other.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Went into Morrisons in Evesham today and it was just packed full of the genetically disadvantaged.


People or produce?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> Why buy from a supermarket?
> 
> Why wouldn't you. They are single estate with a recent roast date.
> 
> Sick of of coffee snobbery sometimes. It's a bit lame.


Bah Humbug.....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> People or produce?


Possibly both, but more evident in the humanoids.

Some of them looked like they might have come straight off the set of the Island of Dr Moreau.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> Why buy from a supermarket?
> 
> Why wouldn't you. They are single estate with a recent roast date.
> 
> Sick of of coffee snobbery sometimes. It's a bit lame.


Yep, kinda with you on that Steve.

I'm pretty new to all this, so while gradually getting my equipment & technique sorted out I continue to draw on the expertise and advice here, for which I'm grateful.

Now I'm thick skinned enough to see through the banter (so please, don't anyone else go taking offence). But there's possibly a case here for tempering opinions with a broader view. I'm sure the specialist roasters have got some wonderful and fresher stuff. I'll get to that in a while but in the meantime yeah, Waitrose Kenya AA is actually alright. Some other supermarket beans admittedly not so great, but each to their own (and within their means).

The forum does indeed enjoy a friendly, helpful reputation. Would be a shame to lose sight of that.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Daily_Grind said:


> Yep, kinda with you on that Steve.
> 
> I'm pretty new to all this, so while gradually getting my equipment & technique sorted out I continue to draw on the expertise and advice here, for which I'm grateful.
> 
> ...


The biggest difference you can make to your coffee is buying decent coffee.

A £5 filter cone and a £30 porlex hand grinder with some decent fresh roasted coffee will make you a much better cup than an expensive grinder, an expensive espresso machine and supermarket beans.

We all say it because we know it, and have been there before.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Possibly both, but more evident in the humanoids.
> 
> Some of them looked like they might have come straight off the set of the Island of Dr Moreau.


Not everyone can be as advantaged as you



Daily_Grind said:


> Now I'm thick skinned enough to see through the banter (so please, don't anyone else go taking offence). But there's possibly a case here for tempering opinions with a broader view. I'm sure the specialist roasters have got some wonderful and fresher stuff. I'll get to that in a while but in the meantime yeah, Waitrose Kenya AA is actually alright. Some other supermarket beans admittedly not so great, but each to their own (and within their means).


I'm with Aaron on this. You might get a reasonable cup from some supermarket beans, but are you in this game to get reasonable cups? Rave do kilos of coffee that work out cheaper than supermarket beans so coat shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

^ that completely avoids the issue of supermarket coffee being, at times, decent coffee.

it's he same single estate stuff in the same bags with a recent roast date. Knocking it before trying it is not scientific. And there are some right pedants for the science here...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> it's he same single estate stuff in the same bags with a recent roast date


I don't want to drink decent coffee. I want great coffee. Sainsburys do a Kenyan I thought was above average but it wouldn't be my day to day drink when you can get far better for not much more money.

I'd be surprised if the type of farms Has Bean, Origin, Extract etc source their coffee from have capacity to supply tonnes to supermarkets too, but that's speculation. @garydyke1 ? Would supermarkets get 85+ stuff?

You might get some not bad bread in supermarkets, but it's not going to compare to a loaf from a speciality baker.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

My point was you are speculating. You may be correct, but it's still speculating.

So that suggests a degree of prejudice which may be indicative of coffee snobbery.

(I do tend to agree with you though, but that's not the point )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Source isn't the only factor in what makes a coffee good though. It's still got to be roasted with a bit of attention.


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

It seems good to me that Waitrose are offering a single estate, recently roasted product. I dont think anybody could really pretend it can be a roasted to order, artisan product, but nevertheless, its nice to see an alternative to all the crap coffee offerings mostly seen on the supermarket shelves, that are all about branding not taste.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It has got to be worth a try. Union were selling through Waitrose (although better through Ocado) amd it was pretty good and £15 a kilo.

Sometimes is good to have a local source of beans that can be grabbed in an emergency. Not all of us live 10 mins from Rave.

Oh, hang on a sec...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

85+ in supermarkets? Maybe by accident.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Steve7 said:


> My point was you are speculating. You may be correct, but it's still speculating. So that suggests a degree of prejudice which may be indicative of coffee snobbery.


I'd like to distinguish between snobbery (bias based on irrational prejudice) and insight (bias based on knowledge).

Aaron and Jeebsy called it spot on. Their position is based on insight. Supermarkets cannot access the volume of speciality coffee scale operations like theirs would require, nor can they control product turnover to ensure freshness. Ergo supermarket coffee quite simply cannot compete in the cup with fresh speciality coffee of equivalent price. Nor are they aiming at the speciality market but that doesn't mean they are averse to using the language of speciality coffee to sex up their offering.

Keep tasting fresh coffee from folk that actually work their own roasting machines and you will very soon agree.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I agreed with them.

But it it's still speculation. Based on whatever insight. Your statement is made without even trying the coffee. Speciality coffee houses should be better, without the need to explain as you have, but that does logically make supermarket coffee always bad.

not as good doesn't mean bad. That was the point.

But it thanks for the detailed analysis. I think you missed the slight element of tongue in cheek. I have kept tasting coffee from folk and have roasted my own cup of excellence greens for almost ten years thanks. So I know my onions.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Supermarket onions are worse than single estate, speciality ones. Just saying.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are these beans available in Tesco, full stop? If so, then they must be some set up indeed! Think of how many kilos they must have to roast just to put on the shelves. From the lack of real information on the label (and I am sure Davec will know the answer, as I thought roast date had to be day specific, not month specific), then I would take a guess that this is not a small roaster, carefully crafting their own produce but a much larger set up, trying to pursued the coffee buying public.

Wuyang, each to his own and ten out of ten for bringing this bean to our attention


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I've tired about four milky drinks with the beans. Unfortunately for me the flavour is too delicate....as I prefer a slightly darker roast.

Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was going to suggest we do some blind tests on the bean from Waitrose v a roaster we know, but i cant seem to find any of the roasters supplying this bean?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Pepsi challenge style! Good idea Froggy!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

jonc said:


> Supermarket onions are worse than single estate, speciality ones. Just saying.


'Can I encourage you to try our speciality chalottes from Estonia sir, hand harvested by artisan itinerant workers from the rare Romani tribe.'


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Steve7 said:


> I agreed with them.
> 
> But it it's still speculation. Based on whatever insight. Your statement is made without even trying the coffee. Speciality coffee houses should be better, without the need to explain as you have, but that does logically make supermarket coffee always bad.
> 
> ...


Find me a mill in Kenya big enough and resourced enough to supply waitrose with specialty grade coffee.

When you start drinking specialty grade side-by-side with this supermarket stuff you'll have an epiphany


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mouse said:


> Pepsi challenge style! Good idea Froggy!


The Pepsi challenge was rigged.

Most people prefer the initial taste of Pepsi, but if you ask them to drink a whole glass full then CocaCola usually comes out on top.

It's all down to initial sugar hit (Pepsi is sweeter)


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I think they both taste rancid!

And they give me the burps!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Was going to suggest we do some blind tests on the bean from Waitrose v a roaster we know, but i cant seem to find any of the roasters supplying this bean?




__
http://instagr.am/p/1k6UKJGKM3/


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just waiting on a couple of bags of beans to rest from Rave & Smokey Barn. So picked up a bag of Booths Rocko Mountain Special Edition Ethiopian Yirgacheffe in Ilkley (roast date March). I'm no coffee expert/connoisseur, but having tried many beans from the Internet I can honestly say this makes an excellent Americano in my Aeropress!

Bags of fruity flavour & a lingering finish.At £3.99 it was a punt worth taking.


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

Regarding roasting date and freshness, yes beans maybe at their peak for say between 1 and 3 weeks or so but using beans nuch much older than this can still make very drinkable coffee. Ive just had an aeropress with some old hasbeans roasted in Jan and it still had lots of flavour, certainly not stale tasting. Storing beans and grinding when making a drink, even with old beans is still miles better than buying ground coffee. Until learning about coffee, I like most people would buy supermarket ground and use in a French press, not realising that I was always just drinking totally stale coffee. I think that the age of the beans on the shelves in Waitrose, is going to be less important for most punters than other factors such as grinding. For sure, it wont be the best option for coffee enthusiasts.

Most chain coffee shops use doser grinders, I do wonder what the delay might be between grinding and coffee making. From reading on here ground coffee only stays fresh for 15 minutes, so in a coffee shop thats not busy the coffee sitting in the doser could be much older than 15mins. Just a thought. My local neros has an on demand grinder thats triggers when the pf is placed on the forks, that seems a better system.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Jez H said:


> Booths Rocko Mountain Special Edition Ethiopian Yirgacheffe in Ilkley ...........Bags of fruity flavour & a lingering finish.At £3.99 it was a punt worth taking.


Thanks for the tip Jez. I'll be up in Ilkley next w/e so I'll give them a try. Never been into Booths, but I'm told they're a local chain known for a similar quality level in general to Waitrose.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daily_Grind said:


> Thanks for the tip Jez. I'll be up in Ilkley next w/e so I'll give them a try. Never been into Booths, but I'm told they're a local chain known for a similar quality level in general to Waitrose.


They get some of their beans from reputable sources and roast somewhere near me ..

Ive tried some of their stuff previously ( it wasn't fresh though )


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> They get some of their beans from reputable sources and roast somewhere near me ..
> 
> Ive tried some of their stuff previously ( it wasn't fresh though )


Well the Rocko was pretty fresh & tasted great!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jez H said:


> Well the Rocko was pretty fresh & tasted great!


try one of the pucker roaster with a rocko tho ...


----------

